

Ask HN: Membership hosting / CMS - jonnyrowntree

Just got this question from a friend but I don't know about membership sites outside of WordPress. If you could give me some ideas, I'll pass them onto him. Thanks!<p>Q: In the future I'll need a membership website. Its to host my Squarespace templates. Paid users can login into the site, manage their account details, etc. Do you know any website hosting that offer this? I know Wordpress have several plugins, but I can't use Wordpress.
======
dcooper
Hi Jonny,

I'm building this and very close to MVP (less that 7 days away). I will
message you when it's done so you can try it out if you would like?

------
jonnyrowntree
dcooper: That would be great, thanks!

